# rainbow crabs



## Gamera (Jun 13, 2008)

I just bought 2 rainbow crabs, arllong and usoph, any advice, they are kind of scared of me currently.:flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

These crabs are not fully aquatic and therefore they should be given access to a land area in their tank. However, they still do need a large bit of water where they can fully submerge themselves. They can be aggressive and territorial, so provide loads of caves with things like wood and rocks. Use deep sand as a substrate as they do sometimes burrow...

erm.. they do best at about 80 F.... they are VERY sensitive to copper so don;t use any copper in the tank. If you are using a filter in the water section (which i suggest as ammonia will build up and kill your crab) then dont forget to cycle. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/83288-inroducing-fishless-cycling.html

As you already have your crabs, i would suggest either trying to get some mature filter media (the sponges and things in the filter) or changing at least 50% of the water at least once a day. 

they will feed on just about anything... algae tablets, plants, lettuce, dead fish... they'd probably eat pinkies too if you have any going spare. 

they shed their exoskelintons regularly when young. if they lose a leg / claw then it will regrow in the next shed. they can give quite a nasty nip (i know ) so its best to catch them in a glass... they just climb out of nets. they need a secute lid, too. 

add a peice of cuttlebone in there as a calcium supliment.

all i can think of atm :lol2: good luck, they're awesome beats. :2thumb:


----------



## Gamera (Jun 13, 2008)

*thanks*

wow thank you very much they are currently living in a 2 foot long tank wit 2 large logs, water deep enough to submerge and a withe pebble sitting bit.

:notworthy:


----------

